# Compass Swing



## nuuumannn (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes, I know, not really a warbird, but dunno where else to put these. I took them the other day whilst out doing a compass swing. Happened to slip my camera into my bag whilst out on the taxiway.





































In this pic, I dunno what I did, but it looks kinda good.






Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2017)

That one was through the Glennmorangie bottle - and I wouldn't want to have to swing that one by hand !
Nice ones Grant.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 13, 2017)

Nice shots Grant. Last one looks like a shot created with a tilt shift app, very cool though


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## rochie (Jan 13, 2017)

Great stuff


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2017)

Nice shots!

I taxied a King Air 200 out to do a compass swing last month, and the large area we normally do them in was closed by the airport for maintenance. Anyhow had to do it on a normal taxiway. Was kind of fun trying to do 360's without going off into the dirt.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 13, 2017)




----------

